# Quitting a Forum/Church/Organization



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

In another thread, a comment was made that some folks have quit this forum because of a disagreement that has been going on...

I want to make a few comments about that..

First - having been around the church for awhile - I have seen and heard of this happen - A person decides that because somebody talked about them , or a pulpit was moved, or a time was changed, or some family was given food assistance, etc etc etc... they were no longer going to come to church - to show their displeasure they were quitting

Second - any organization - forum - church is made up of people that are imperfect...

Third - the person leaving is doing so because they think the insult/problem/issue is more then they can bear/handle -

I say -LET THEM LEAVE - if their commitment is so weak that something that will be forgot in a couple of months causes them to turn their backs on those they have come to know - who needs them. They must think the benefit to themselves is no longer there! Or if they think it is still a benefit but are walking away anyways..they are cutting off their own noses to spite their face.....crazy

I would rather have a solid group of 200 then a wishy washy group of 1500

REALLY - if a person can not handle a little back and forth in a online forum..what the heck are they going to do in the event of a hurricane, dollar collapse, pandemic, food shortage... MAKES ME THINK OF LUCY...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Guess I was busy coming up with survival /prepping info and missed all the facebook drama....... Geez people thats what that nightmare facebook is for which BTW I will have nothing to do with facebook and the facebook drama. Its pure Evil!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I see you didn't take my PM advice to heart...

Oh well.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

You are correct!!! Just like church...... 

"I don't care that they left good for them!!!! but hey lets sit here and talk about it some more... NO REALLY I DON'T CARE" 

.....i laughed out loud... you have to see the irony right? Making a thread about people you don't care about?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Ego can be a real bitch of a burden for some.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

The joy in being in a time zone so off from everyone else... I get to miss/ignore all the drama. 

But let's get off the drama and get back to learning and sharing... and the occasional drunken rant, side-bar conversation, and dic... errr jokes.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

PrepperLite said:


> You are correct!!! Just like church......
> 
> "I don't care that they left good for them!!!! but hey lets sit here and talk about it some more... NO REALLY I DON'T CARE"
> 
> .....i laughed out loud... you have to see the irony right? Making a thread about people you don't care about?


I laugh out loud at your inability to read... I never said I did not care about people..I said..LET THEM LEAVE..who needs them..

The thread was not about "people"..it was about the "Weak reasons" that are used...

gheesh...talk about an inability to understand english


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

So are we going for a day 4?? 

Making a thread like this is exactly what the sookie la la's want!! 

Leave a fairwell speech and someone starts a new thread "oh your leaving?? Good!! Don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out" and the drama continues....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Membership in anything is always in a state of flux. Move on a new the best you can be. Oh well....


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

What the heck is sookie?!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> So are we going for a day 4??
> 
> Making a thread like this is exactly what the sookie la la's want!!
> 
> Leave a fairwell speech and someone starts a new thread "oh your leaving?? Good!! Don't let the door hit you on the ass on the way out" and the drama continues....


actually nobody left a fair well speech..as I mentioned before..a comment was made that some people have left because of a recent conflict...my point basically is...

OH MY GOD IF YOU CAN NOT HANDLE DEBATE AND A LITTLE ARGUING..what will you do in case SHTF for REAL


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok, can't help myself. I tried.

The difference, at least as I see it, is that people come to this forum expecting comraderie and conversation. Once in a while, another member will go off the deep end, or even the shallow end, and throw out some rude remarks. As MrsInor mentioned, some of us have taken breaks or left permanently because of some unexpected and unwarranted remarks from other members. If you come here for information and get belittled, insulted or even downright yelled at, you certainly don't learn anything except that keeping to yourself might be easier. 

I also don't see how leaving a forum has any correlation to SHTF. It's like comparing apples and penises, for crying out loud. This isn't a combat zone or crisis event, it's a community. But for me personally, I would expect assholes to abound if TSHTF. I wouldn't necessarily expect it if I asked how to preserve my white rice. 

As for the disgruntled folks leaving because the forum isn't exactly how they think it should be, I agree, they can find--or even create--a forum more suited to their preferences.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

indie said:


> I also don't see how leaving a forum has any correlation to SHTF. It's like comparing apples and penises, for crying out loud.


not sure what crying out loud has to do with penises... Did you drop an apple on yours???

MY point was ----- getting flustered, upset, bothered, or panties in a wad so much that you decided to leave the forum over a little debate/argument would suggest to me..that come SHTF, I would wonder how a person could handle that..when they could not handle a little honest debate...

in the future..please have a more solid grip on your apples


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Turtle.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Frog...are we naming animals now...???

I am not familiar with this turtle thingie


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Some people don't leave to "punish" the organization, some leave to separate themselves from what they no longer feel like putting up with.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Turtles are slow moving, thus possibly slow to put thoughts out.
Turtle - slow down and think a bit.
Kind of like suggesting everyone go have a bacon sammich.
Started a while back. Perhaps there are too many newer folks to be using it anymore.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> Some people don't leave to "punish" the organization, some leave to separate themselves from what they no longer feel like putting up with.


Yes, and that is fine... however some folks are just thin skinned weak willed pansy pushing...


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Turtles are slow moving, thus possibly slow to put thoughts out.
> Turtle - slow down and think a bit.
> Kind of like suggesting everyone go have a bacon sammich.
> Started a while back. Perhaps there are too many newer folks to be using it anymore.


Like hell. New people come and go, doesn't change any of the old ways.

Turtles.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Like hell. New people come and go, doesn't change any of the old ways.
> 
> Turtles.


Don't be throwing those plural turtles around willy nilly now.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

^^ That. Turtles, Fords, IHOP and one-legged waitresses for life! We should get a badge or something.


----------



## Dinah (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm just a noob.. .......... I am good at arguing tho...just ask my husband of 40yrs. All arguments were started by him (of course)


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Dinah said:


> I'm just a noob.. .......... I am good at arguing tho...just ask my husband of 40yrs. All arguments were started by him (of course)


And he is always wrong (of course).


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Joined the form to late to know what the fuss was about. I'm much happier for it!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Don't be throwing those plural turtles around willy nilly now.


NOW THIS IS GETTING REAL COINCIDENTAL LIKE! 

I was just talking to my buddies at the hunting club and damn if Big Steve didn't say kinda-sorta the same damn thing...So we're talking Chronic Wasting Disease in deer and Big Steve out of the blue says, "Hey Jack, don't be throwin' those plural turtles around"...and gives us this know it all look.

And I say, " Big Steve, get the damn marbles out of your fat mouth and get serious here"...Big Steve then says, "Slippy, don't go all willy nilly on me now" and laughs.

We all just look at Big Steve and then someone says, "ya know, maybe we ought to say "willy nilly" more often. Then we all nod and go back to CWD.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Bob: "Anyway, how did your date with Sarah go?"
Tom: "OK, I guess. Did you know she was a hermaphrodite?"

(Silence)

Bob: "Meanwhile, back at the ranch....................."


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Excellent illustration of why some of us are strong Christians..but aint real Churchy. The Church is located at my house and I am the Pastor. The Warden is the Sunday School teacher..etc. Religionized Christianity never ceases to piss me off. 

Matthew 18:20 For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Excellent illustration of why some of us are strong Christians..but aint real Churchy. The Church is located at my house and I am the Pastor. The Warden is the Sunday School teacher..etc. Religionized Christianity never ceases to piss me off.
> 
> Matthew 18:20 For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them.


and that is fine as long as you are still gathering with the saints... AND you have been discipled

the fact that Jesus is with 2 or 3 has nothing to do with the gathering together...

Hebrews 10:25
And let us not neglect our meeting together, as some people do, but encourage one another, especially now that the day of his return is drawing near.

read 1st Cor and you will see that the Body of believers is not just A FAMILY but THE FAMILY... and the picture is of a group meeting...not just a family unit...I am a product of home churches and did my discipleship training in a home church... I love home churches...1st century church was in homes and it was many families...

I have no idea what "Religionized Christianity " is!!! I am thinking you mean a church body that worships together in a building??? If you have problem with those places (remember Jesus spent a lot of time in large groups because he loved people) (he had compassion on them)... I would suggest you might have a love issue


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have no idea what "Religionized Christianity " is!!! I am thinking you mean a church body that worships together in a building??? If you have problem with those places (remember Jesus spent a lot of time in large groups because he loved people) (he had compassion on them)... I would suggest you might have a love issue


He meant that all religions and more to the point, many individual churches, tend to place their own spin upon the word. The Westboro Baptist Church seems to fit the latter with their perniciousness.

Please excuse the French language in the following graphic:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> He meant that all religions and more to the point, many individual churches, tend to place their own spin upon the word. The Westboro Baptist Church seems to fit the latter with their perniciousness.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

There are people on this forum that I have had disagreements with. Some pretty heated. Like surface of the sun hot. I even took some time away from this forum, but I did not quit. 

If I find my interactions being unproductive, or things get hostile and I get hostile back, I take a breather. 

After my sebbatical, mostly in support of my man Slip, I decided that if there is someone on this forum who really brings out the worst in me because I just can't stand them, I put them on my ignore list. I do not reply or respond to them, I simply ignore them. I will not debate them because it is futile and there is nothing to be gained or learned on my end. And I'm all for a good debate. But even debates have limits.

So if there is something bothering you on this forum, take the time to address it, say your peace, make your point, move on or simply ignore it. But quitting is not the answer.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> The Bible will always translate / interpret itself. We are called to be bereans and study to show ourselves approved... PLUS - you will never find a group that agrees 100% with you on all topics.. as long as the essentials are there you should be good...
> 
> paul makes that point here...Romans 14 (snip)


I don't necessarily disagree, but the point that Big Wheel was making, is that he doesn't care for the interpretations by organized religion. Certainly a Godly person should be dogmatic when the Bible clearly makes a statement, but how can a religion or a church claim for one to be dogmatic when the word is contrary, isn't specific, nor clear upon the subject?

Each person worships God in their own way, regardless of the church they may attend. The fact that some may choose their own church over that of an organized religion, shouldn't necessarily lead to a judgement by us. Their decision is between them, and our Heavenly Father.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

A Sook like a adult baby


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Excellent illustration of why some of us are strong Christians..but aint real Churchy. The Church is located at my house and I am the Pastor. The Warden is the Sunday School teacher..etc. Religionized Christianity never ceases to piss me off.
> 
> Matthew 18:20 For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them.





Sockpuppet said:


> I don't necessarily disagree, but the point that Big Wheel was making, is that he doesn't care for the interpretations by organized religion. Certainly a Godly person should be dogmatic when the Bible clearly makes a statement, but how can a religion or a church claim for one to be dogmatic when the word is contrary, isn't specific, nor clear upon the subject?
> 
> Each person worships God in their own way, regardless of the church they may attend. The fact that some may choose their own church over that of an organized religion, shouldn't necessarily lead to a judgement by us. Their decision is between them, and our Heavenly Father.


The issue is that many (or 'most') people consider themselves Christians by the simple act of going to church on Sunday. Then there are the Catholics(!)...

Jesus threw over the evil ones who used the temples as their home, once. I don't figure we can do less.

Such is my view on the subject. You may hold your own view.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Turtle.


Turtle wrapped in bacon!! weee


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Except not the bacon I had yesterday. <shudder>


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Can't we all just get along. I like turtles bacon and shiny things that go bang


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> and that is fine as long as you are still gathering with the saints... AND you have been discipled
> 
> the fact that Jesus is with 2 or 3 has nothing to do with the gathering together...
> 
> ...


Religionized Christians are those churches/denominations which espouse various man made rules..regulations..rituals and power structures which tend to supplant the direct and personal relationship between Christ and His individual followers.

Will agree the Church i.e. Body of Christ, can be defined in several different different ways depending on the context of the passage..compared to other Scripture on the same topic etc. In its fullest sense I believe the Bible supports the Church as being a "universal invisible body of believers."

Thanks for the tip on the love issue. I will try to improve on that. I like to keep those spiritual fruits growing strong.

What Is the Church? - Focus on the Family


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I laugh out loud at your inability to read... I never said I did not care about people..I said..LET THEM LEAVE..who needs them..
> 
> The thread was not about "people"..it was about the "Weak reasons" that are used...
> 
> gheesh...talk about an inability to understand english


Aren't "who needs them let them go" and "I don't care if they go" the same thing, i have always seen them used synonymously? I guess you do care about someone you don't need leaving since you are getting awfully worked up about it, i was mistaken.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Some that will attend their Sunday school and church services on their Sabbath, with some of these will also attend their church Bible Study and whatever else during the rest of the week. Some may actually pray before their meals and otherwise invoke the name of God at every opportunity. That is the extent of their involvement, and they consider themselves good and Godly people for doing so.

Then there are those who volunteer their time at the local food bank, and others who chose to make a commitment to train and otherwise spend their time to assist others with their local volunteer fire department. Still others assist at the local humane society or their local hospital. There are others that stop at the side of the road to lend a hand to someone stranded, or open their homes to others when in need. That is the extent of their involvement, and they consider themselves good and Godly people for doing so.

I would argue that neither of the above will earn their place with providence. People must make a personal choice to worship, as well as how and where to do the same, along with doing the good works as demonstrated in the Gospel. Though those who regularly attend their church, espouse their beliefs, and do nothing for anyone.............strikes me as hypocritical. Those who regularly attend church, espouse their beliefs, and then regularly goes out and does the very opposite of what the word commands............strike me as also being liars. Those individuals who do the good works, without worship, are mistaken...........and incredibly misguided.

Just as people have a choice to do the work of God, people also have a choice in the manner that they worship and abide by the word of God; to include the rejection opinion from others of the right and wrong way to do so. Its not you and I think, rather its what is in their heart to be only judged by God.

If I listened to some, I would sin everytime I engaged in playing cards, dance with a woman not married to me, and listened to Rock n' Roll music.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

This isn't a Church forum. If it turns out to be so, I for one will go somewhere else. If someone, including myself, grows bored or no longer likes this forum, then what's wrong or even bothersome with going somewhere else? If someone decides to trade his GMC in for a Ford, so what? It in no way affects me and it is none of my business. It's their personal decision. I am not married to this forum. If I no longer like it, I will go somewhere else, and I really don't see why that should concern anyone.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> This isn't a Church forum. If it turns out to be so, I for one will go somewhere else. If someone, including myself, grows bored or no longer likes this forum, then what's wrong or even bothersome with going somewhere else? If someone decides to trade his GMC in for a Ford, so what? It in no way affects me and it is none of my business. It's their personal decision. I am not married to this forum. If I no longer like it, I will go somewhere else, and I really don't see why that should concern anyone.


Sure, but we would miss you


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> I don't necessarily disagree, but the point that Big Wheel was making, is that he doesn't care for the interpretations by organized religion. Certainly a Godly person should be dogmatic when the Bible clearly makes a statement, but how can a religion or a church claim for one to be dogmatic when the word is contrary, isn't specific, nor clear upon the subject?
> 
> Each person worships God in their own way, regardless of the church they may attend. The fact that some may choose their own church over that of an organized religion, shouldn't necessarily lead to a judgement by us. Their decision is between them, and our Heavenly Father.


Do you realize of crazy your statements are....

1st - God is not a god of disorder...so his family should be organized..

2nd - if a church is not dogmatic about what they believe they are a Joel Olsteen church...

3rd - the old rule.. we speak where the bible speaks and are silent were the bible is silent

4th - I see this all the time... take a bad thing and paint all churches that way...

The VAST majority of churches in the USA today are sleeping and at best are wishy washy.... People have changed Jesus to make him what they want..

In Reality we need to change ourselves to be what Jesus wants us to be - not the other way around...

Jesus said GO AND MAKE DISCIPLES.... have you been discipled??? If you have not then chances are you can not make more... Some how people think that religion is a private thing....it is not...it is a public thing.... What I whisper in your ear go yell from the mountain top.....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> Some that will attend their Sunday school and church services on their Sabbath, with some of these will also attend their church Bible Study and whatever else during the rest of the week. Some may actually pray before their meals and otherwise invoke the name of God at every opportunity. That is the extent of their involvement, and they consider themselves good and Godly people for doing so.
> 
> Then there are those who volunteer their time at the local food bank, and others who chose to make a commitment to train and otherwise spend their time to assist others with their local volunteer fire department. Still others assist at the local humane society or their local hospital. There are others that stop at the side of the road to lend a hand to someone stranded, or open their homes to others when in need. That is the extent of their involvement, and they consider themselves good and Godly people for doing so.
> 
> ...


Many folks that claim to be followers are NOT..so using them as an example for chrisitans leads to a wrong conclusion.

We are instructed to NOT FORSAKE the gathering together..that is a clear command..regardless of what you think or feel!

We are also told that we can JUDGE those that claim to be followers... It is the non followers which we are not allowed to judge...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> This isn't a Church forum. If it turns out to be so, I for one will go somewhere else. If someone, including myself, grows bored or no longer likes this forum, then what's wrong or even bothersome with going somewhere else? If someone decides to trade his GMC in for a Ford, so what? It in no way affects me and it is none of my business. It's their personal decision. I am not married to this forum. If I no longer like it, I will go somewhere else, and I really don't see why that should concern anyone.


in another thread - Somebody made a comment about people leaving the forum...The comment was made that some folks had left/quit because of the LO forum discussion debate..

My POINT WAS..if a person is going to leave over a debate about a ladies only thread what will they do when something really bad happens like SHTF...

and every person here and every person that leaves...has an effect/voice or lack of a voice on the people that stay.... The number of people here effects everybody since it means more voices/ideas/etc


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Do you realize of crazy your statements are....
> 
> 1st - God is not a god of disorder...so his family should be organized..
> 
> ...


What are you smoking? Or are you in a habit of making up stuff about what others say or write as you go along?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> What are you smoking? Or are you in a habit of making up stuff about what others say or write as you go along?


you were referencing another posters post so i was answering both

now tell me which statement I made that was incorrect??


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Many folks that claim to be followers are NOT..so using them as an example for chrisitans leads to a wrong conclusion.


I wasn't using them as an example, but merely to place subsequent statements in context.



Maine-Marine said:


> We are instructed to NOT FORSAKE the gathering together..that is a clear command..regardless of what you think or feel!


I didn't advocate such. Please stop editorializing.



Maine-Marine said:


> We are also told that we can JUDGE those that claim to be followers... It is the non followers which we are not allowed to judge...


One can judge the actions of another, but you claim that you can judge what is in a person's heart? Tell me how you do that.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> you were referencing another posters post so i was answering both
> 
> now tell me which statement I made that was incorrect??


I am asserting that there are many ways for man to worship God. If you don't believe such, that's on you.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> One can judge the actions of another, but you claim that you can judge what is in a person's heart? Tell me how you do that.


What does the bible say about the heart

Gen_6:5 And GOD saw that the wickedness of man was great in the earth, and that every imagination of the thoughts of his heart was only evil continually.

Gen_27:41 And Esau hated Jacob because of the blessing wherewith his father blessed him: and Esau said in his heart, The days of mourning for my father are at hand; then will I slay my brother Jacob.

Jer 17:9 The heart is deceitful above all things, and desperately wicked: who can know it?

How do you judge a person's heart... watch their actions.... they will follow....

AND ( I am surprised I have to show you this)

Luk 6:43 For a good tree bringeth not forth corrupt fruit; neither doth a corrupt tree bring forth good fruit. 
Luk 6:44 For every tree is known by his own fruit. For of thorns men do not gather figs, nor of a bramble bush gather they grapes. 
Luk 6:45 A good man out of the good treasure of *his heart* bringeth forth that which is good; and an evil man out of the evil treasure of his heart bringeth forth that which is evil: for of the abundance of the heart his mouth speaketh. 
Luk 6:46 And why call ye me, Lord, Lord, and do not the things which I say?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> I am asserting that there are many ways for man to worship God. If you don't believe such, that's on you.


You can assert that if you wish...however it is not scriptural... There is only ONE way..Jesus makes it very clear...and if you do not know that - THAT IS ON YOU


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> ............How do you judge a person's heart... watch their actions.... they will follow....(snip)


Yeah, because people can never be fooled by political correctness, charm, personality, etc.

That's why Obama and Clinton were not only elected, but reelected to the presidency..........by many who are by definition, Godly.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> You can assert that if you wish...however it is not scriptural... There is only ONE way..Jesus makes it very clear...and if you do not know that - THAT IS ON YOU


Really? Only one way? Or is it only your way?

I imagine a Christian imprisoned in Saudi Arabia, or stranded alone in the middle of nowhere is relegated to damnation.

Whatever happened to it being better to pray in a closet?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> Really? Only one way? Or is it only your way?
> 
> I imagine a Christian imprisoned in Saudi Arabia, or stranded alone in the middle of nowhere is relegated to damnation.
> 
> Whatever happened to it being better to pray in a closet?


Do not argue with me...Argue with Jesus... He said there was ONE way and that was what the father Seeks...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> Yeah, because people can never be fooled by political correctness, charm, personality, etc.
> 
> That's why Obama and Clinton were not only elected, but reelected to the presidency..........by many who are by definition, Godly.


now you are talking about people in general an not Christians......

Not sure whose definition of godly YOU ARE USING...

let me help you out here.... a poll was done and it shows that around 80% of americans consider themselves christians..the question was a basic one..are you a christian??

If we reworked that question, we would have a different result...

lets ask "Do you believe that Jesus Christ is the King of kings and Lord of lords and there is no other way to the father except through him alone and that he was born of a virgin and died on the cross for your sins and sits on the right hand of the father and you are called to surrender all to him and be his disciple and love him?"

ya, lets ask that question


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Do not argue with me...Argue with Jesus... He said there was ONE way and that was what the father Seeks...


You should also take note of what He didn't state.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> now you are talking about people in general an not Christians......


No, I am not.



Maine-Marine said:


> Not sure whose definition of godly YOU ARE USING...


Using it in the very same context that Jesus utilized.



Maine-Marine said:


> let me help you out here.... a poll was done and it shows that around 80% of americans consider themselves christians..the question was a basic one..are you a christian??


I don't care about polls or what people consider themselves. I know what I consider myself, and judge others by their words, words not used, actions, and inactions.



Maine-Marine said:


> If we reworked that question, we would have a different result...


That is a sociological and psychological fact.



Maine-Marine said:


> lets ask "Do you believe that Jesus Christ is the King of kings and Lord of lords and there is no other way to the father except through him alone and that he was born of a virgin and died on the cross for your sins and sits on the right hand of the father and you are called to surrender all to him and be his disciple and love him?"


So how is a person who professes to believe such, but doesn't worship in a manner that you do, any different in His eyes?



Maine-Marine said:


> ya, lets ask that question


Indeed. Please ask.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> So how is a person who professes to believe such, but doesn't worship in a manner that you do, any different in His eyes?
> 
> Indeed. Please ask.


People who do not worship as me are not really Christians so what they profess, confess, or state --- does not matter

It amazes that you have failed to ask the really important question... "What did Jesus say was the way to worship?"

I can only assume that you are not interested in the answer...


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Is it time for a bacon break yet?


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> People who do not worship as me are not really Christians so what they profess, confess, or state --- does not matter
> 
> It amazes that you have failed to ask the really important question... "What did Jesus say was the way to worship?"
> 
> I can only assume that you are not interested in the answer...


Yeah? So how do you worship that makes you a Christian?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> Yeah? So how do you worship that makes you a Christian?


I worship as direct by Jesus who is the Christ.. He explained it to the woman at the well...

and in reality - I do not really like the term Christian... Disciple or Follower is better


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I worship as direct by Jesus who is the Christ.. He explained it to the woman at the well...
> 
> and in reality - I do not really like the term Christian... Disciple or Follower is better


Whatever. The question still stands.

I'm interested to know what you do, and that I potentially don't, that makes you a follower or disciple of the Christian faith and potentially not me.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Is it time for a bacon break yet?


Do turtles like bacon better than lettuce?


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Do turtles like bacon better than lettuce?


It is my understanding that they prefer moss.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> Whatever. The question still stands.
> 
> I'm interested to know what you do, and that I potentially don't, that makes you a follower or disciple of the Christian faith and potentially not me.


Read John 4:10 - 24

Heb 10:25

------
True worship is shown by the priority we place on who God is in our lives and where God is on our list of priorities. True worship is a matter of the heart expressed through a lifestyle of holiness. It is a matter of (extreme or excessive) submission to God.

Is Jesus more important to you then your family, friends, work, and your own life????


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The bacon thing does get old pretty quickly... If you do not want us to talk about some of these things then lock the thread and be done with it...


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Read John 4:10 - 24
> 
> Heb 10:25
> 
> ...


I'm not referring to the scriptures, but rather that of dogma. You've been dancing around that question the entire thread.

Why can't a man believe what you do, but worship in his own way?


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> The bacon thing does get old pretty quickly... If you do not want us to talk about some of these things then lock the thread and be done with it...


Did I bring up the subject? No.

Who was the one that waited until just a few minutes ago to respond? You.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I believe this thread has just about run its course. 

It'll be closed in a few minutes. If there are anymore points to make, please make them quickly respectfully.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't have something to add to this particular discussion, but I'm curious why it's being closed. There are older threads still being discussed and this one seems pretty civil. Your call, I'm not arguing, just curious. If threads are closed because the topic is talked out, I guess I'll be more careful to become vested in topics in the future.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

indie said:


> I don't have something to add to this particular discussion, but I'm curious why it's being closed. There are older threads still being discussed and this one seems pretty civil. Your call, I'm not arguing, just curious. If threads are closed because the topic is talked out, I guess I'll be more careful to become vested in topics in the future.


Sometimes a thread is best closed when it turns into something like this.

It has turned into a fencing match between two tenacious members who are not going to change the other's mind, but will continue as long as there is electricity to feed their computers.

There are times that threads need to eventually be locked for the benefit of those who seem to be locked in eternal debate. It gives them the opportunity to walk away without feeling they abandoned the fight.

This is not censorship or anything of that nature, it is merely an act of mercy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Notice, though, I am giving them a chance to take a breath and make their conclusions. 

You know, this gives me an idea for a sub forum!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I like your thinking.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

indie said:


> I like your thinking.


Thank you!

Now, I wish the two bulls would make their closing comments so this debate can be concluded. I wouldn't be surprised if they have already fallen asleep due to exhaustion.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks Denton, don't really like to read pissing contests. Likes been said, if it's too hot in the kitchen ,get out. Why don't they just PM each other and have their duel between themselves? I suspect they're looking for back-up to their side of the argument.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Its cool with me to close it. Nobody is getting any answers out of MM anyway.

And no, I pretty much expect to remain alone when arguing a point.

So whats your idea for a subforum, Denton?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sockpuppet said:


> Its cool with me to close it. Nobody is getting any answers out of MM anyway.
> 
> And no, I pretty much expect to remain alone when arguing a point.
> 
> So whats your idea for a subforum, Denton?


I saw flaws on both sides, SP, so let's not take sideswipes.

I think I have a pretty interesting idea for a sub forum, but it would take extra work for the staff and they might not like my idea. :lol:

If it is cleared by the others, I will start hanging the flesh to the idea.

Glad your curiosity is piqued; I think you'll like it!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> I'm not referring to the scriptures, but rather that of dogma. You've been dancing around that question the entire thread.
> 
> Why can't a man believe what you do, but worship in his own way?


Dogma is a principle or set of principles laid down by an authority as incontrovertibly true.. So I will use the bible as my dogma...

and to answer your question "Why can't a man believe what you do, but worship in his own way?"...

you can..Its called free will.. BUT it will be incorrect... Jesus made it clear the correct way to worship... So I would ask...WHY do it a different way...

as to my taking to long to reply...I work and am not always able to answer.. I was on the road today off and on for over 5 hours...I chat here for fun not money so this place is NOT a priority for me


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

And...CUT!

You two go get some rest. Between work, sleep and this, you two must be wore out.


----------

